# Tivo svideo?



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

Is it possible to hack tivo to put out svideo? I don't like it using my only RGB socket and composite is, well, dire.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Get an RGB SCART switch or connect your other RGB device to the VCR socket on your TiVo and press "vcr" on the remote to view it. 

Or get an RGB->Svideo converter, but you will lose quality.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

Ah it's okay now, I've fixed my problem. Was a problem with the tv's settings within the service menus. It's more a question of quality of connection. What's the point of having expensive equipment and high quality scart cables if the only way to connect the dvd player is through the tivo's passthrough, which inherantly will lose a load of the quality you gain through connecting it directly to the tv.


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

I know you've sorted it now, but this may be usefule for others in a similar situation:

There is a "component hack" which I use to get output into my plasma panel (no SCARTs or RGB inputs)...
I wonder if that could be used to output S-Video - isn't it 2/3 of a component signal anyway?
(hack involves a custom SCART to RGsB phonos lead - and some iicset commands to change video out from RGB to component)

Having said that, up until I got the panel, I used to use DVD as RGB through TiVo VCR port and noticed no degradation of quality on my old 28" TV.
(DVD is now HDMI direct to panel).

HTH...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mikeyp said:


> Ah it's okay now, I've fixed my problem. Was a problem with the tv's settings within the service menus. It's more a question of quality of connection. What's the point of having expensive equipment and high quality scart cables if the only way to connect the dvd player is through the tivo's passthrough, which inherantly will lose a load of the quality you gain through connecting it directly to the tv.


Any degradation would be imperceptible; the TiVo does not digitize it or anything; the input is wired straight to the output.


----------

